# Bad Battery?



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok, I keep the OB plugged into a 30a outlet year round when not camping. During the winter I use one of those 120v air dryers. I checked the battery before we went camping last weekend and it had 13.3 volts according to my digital meter. We only used on of the ceiling lights for a couple hours and by the next afternoon the DW was cold so she turned on the furnace and the motor was running slow, check of the battery status on the board and it was on E. Can my battery have full voltage but be bad on the amps? The cells were all full of water.
The battery was new with the TT.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It sure can. You can have the battery load tested to confirm.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It could be a bad connection too. If you have the battery load tested you have to charge it up first. You can't load test a dead battery.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would get a hydrometer to test it first but I suspect a poor connection and the first place I would look is the 30 amp auto reset breaker.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

sounds like I get to do some testing and connection checking this weekend.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You can try the obvious first. Check the voltage across the posts, not the connections. If the voltage is good it's probably a connection. Put your charger on to be sure and see how many amps it tries to dump into the battery.


----------

